# A few pics of Simba (Poppy's baby)



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just thought i'd add a few pics of Simba here He is a wee cutie if I must say so myself lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Agree Nic..he is a cutilicious kitt,looks like he's full of fun too


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bless, Simba is gorgeous!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeh thanx He is full of mischief and his mum is not happy about this lol....he wants out the nesting box constant & she constantly shouts to get him back in, then soon as I put him back in she jumps out and leaves him...then he escapes again


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh bless! what a complete babe!!!  xx


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

He is so sweet, he looks a lot like my kitten Millie xxx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

michelle1981 said:


> He is so sweet, he looks a lot like my kitten Millie xxx


funny you should say that....he used to be Millie lol...vet originally told me he was a girl, I then had to change his name once I was told he was really a boy


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh how funny! I hope I don't find out my Millie is a boy later on haha as her name is well and truly stuck now! Simba he is a very sweet boy that's for sure xx


----------

